# What color is she?



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

So I bought this litter and their mother when they were pinkies to help foster a pair of abandoned wild mice. The wild mice are now at a Wildlife Rehabilitation Center so I can finally start interacting with these babies. 4 Babies are black the 5th one is...I'm not sure.

Here are pictures.. She has black speckles also, its kind of hard to see them in the pictures.
Also, the black babies will be available for adoption. I am in Rochester Hills, Michigan. Pet only.


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

whoops.. i'm not sure if those pictures worked. Here is the links

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

I think she's a fawn


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Sooty RY, undermarked brindle, Argente ect... Can you get some pics of her under better light? Does she have an undercoat?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Since the rest are black, I say she is an unmarked brindle (Plus I have a few unmarked brindles, that look just like her)


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

I would agree with an unmarked brindle, she does have some light black stripes but they are very hard to see. :]


----------

